# Drum



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

There has been a good bite at the point since wed. afternoom. Lots of big fish. Big George caught 10 this afternoon.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

So I have heard. Some of the crew should be settling in right about now. Ill be there after tommorow. I decided to stay and work my shifts instead of get them covered. But I got a day off next tour...Six days off, Yea!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> There has been a good bite at the point since wed. afternoom. Lots of big fish. Big George caught 10 this afternoon.


 Wed wasn't all that,4 caught,but yesterday they set em on fire.. "special bait" (and of course the fact he's castin a mile) was puttin the hurts on em for George..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

No doubt. Ill be picking some up on the way in tommorow. Sounds like they are asking _"some"_ people to pay for it now.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Special bait*

Loose lips sink ships. Think before you speak.


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

Surf rat, I thought this was a site to share information on whats biting when,where and how. If you dont want to share your information on your bait why bother posting in the first place. Is it that big of a secret? I think not.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

it's no secret.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dale3joe said:


> Surf rat, I thought this was a site to share information on whats biting when,where and how. If you dont want to share your information on your bait why bother posting in the first place. Is it that big of a secret? I think not.


It is when it comes to supply and demand. Beer helps in aquiring bait. Never paid for it outright though. Just offered a 6 pack to the bait Gods to stay in good standing.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*secret*

I am sorry I even started this post. Like all the others on here it turns to a bunch of non sense about some crybaby wanting you to tell them everything you know. It is not enough to let some of these guys know that the fish are biting. As far as the bait it is no big secret for the guys that fish there but why post it all over the internet . It will make it harder for you to get . You will be sorry. I spent the last four nites at Cape point. I don't see where it is my duty to even say anything about when where or how. Next time I won't say a word.


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

Everyone should know by now the fish are biting. If they go to the other sites,red drum, fishin milita, hatteras jack,frank and frans, they tell you the fish are biting. I always share my information, no one crying here, maybe someone out there might need some help on maybe catching a drum. I sure dont.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

If'n you wanna go fishin' ' an not be wishin, get in condition, don't start bichin',don' be late' pocrastinate, find the bait, eight skate an donate...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> Loose lips sink ships. Think before you speak.


 This IS a fishing board,or at least I thought so??? 

Special baits have been around for many years.. Sometimes it's a match the hatch,sometimes it's just what you try... From seamullet heads being the "special bait" many moons ago,conehead fatback,cobheads,albacore strips,they've all served a purpose,and someone had to tell someone or you had to giveit a shot on your own... 

It's getting really tough on these boards when you can't spread a little info to help folks out.. One can see not sending someone to a gps location by the numbers,but now we can't even speak of what baits we use to catch a fish?? 

Like was said,it's not a secret,and it has been on many boards.. One thing's for sure,have caught enough drum that I don't think it's a big deal if someone else catches one.. Caught one last night on a ole frozen cob head,guess someone could interpet that as a "special bait".. 

Imho,it's counter productive for fishermen to argue with other fishermen about giving a little help to the ones just starting out. Especially in this day in time when it seems as though everyone outside of fishing is trying to drive a nail into the coffin of our sport.. We need all the fishermen and women we can get,and helping out those getting started is part of it....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> This IS a fishing board,or at least I though so???
> 
> Special baits have been around for many years.. Sometimes it's a match the hatch,sometimes it's just what you try... From seamullet heads being the "special bait" many moons ago,conehead fatback,cobheads,albacore strips,they've all served a purpose,and someone had to tell someone or you had to giveit a shot on your own...
> 
> ...


Yeah but why do so many people get their panties tied up in a knot over THIS special bait. I was sworn to not make it public knowledge by a certain local. Is it because its price? Because it works (like other things)? Whats the deal with this 'special bait'?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Yeah but why do so many people get their panties tied up in a knot over THIS special bait. I was sworn to not make it public knowledge by a certain local. Is it because its price? Because it works (like other things)? Whats the deal with this 'special bait'?


 Yes..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Yes..


I asked 14 questions and got a "yes". Come on Kenny lol.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> I asked 14 questions and got a "yes". Come on Kenny lol.


why do you need to know? it not like you're beach fishing anytime soon. 

BTW ... head to the tackle shops in Rodanthe, Frisco, Buxton... they'll tell ya the skinny.. but then again not....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like to use spot heads after I bite them off. If you bite it far enough back it leaves some of the meat from the back of the spot too. That baby will fly!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...folks are LEARNING and the boards are getting quiter and quiter all the time.....
....if your catching fish U DON'T NEED NO HELP....

It is sad but there is NO type of fishing in North Carolina that NEEDS any NEW FISHERMEN....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> It is sad but there is NO type of fishing in North Carolina that NEEDS any NEW FISHERMEN....


Tell that to all the gov agencys and special intrest groups that are trying as hard as possible to get their agenda promoted.. In numbers we stand,the less we have,the less rights as fishermen we are going to have. Take it to the bank... Don't really want to go there with this,but thread is already derailed,so you may as well know imo,the more fishermen the better...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> I like to use spot heads after I bite them off. If you bite it far enough back it leaves some of the meat from the back of the spot too. That baby will fly!


 Bet dem scales were kinda tough to pick from outta yer teeth too...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> I asked 14 questions and got a "yes". Come on Kenny lol.


 It was enough answer fer a **** hunter with broke rods...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Tell that to all the gov agencys and special intrest groups that are trying as hard as possible to get their agenda promoted.. In numbers we stand,the less we have,the less rights as fishermen we are going to have. Take it to the bank... Don't really want to go there with this,but thread is already derailed,so you may as well know imo,the more fishermen the better...


...I do hope your headed to the point.....gonna be a few more before the North wind kills it for a while......


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yup*



Drumdum said:


> Bet dem scales were kinda tough to pick from outta yer teeth too...


Kind of like popcorn kernals.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yep*



Drumdum said:


> Tell that to all the gov agencys and special intrest groups that are trying as hard as possible to get their agenda promoted.. In numbers we stand,the less we have,the less rights as fishermen we are going to have. Take it to the bank... Don't really want to go there with this,but thread is already derailed,so you may as well know imo,the more fishermen the better...


...And the more we are educated, the better...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ...I do hope your headed to the point.....gonna be a few more before the North wind kills it for a while......


 Na,usually shuts it down cold.. Could be they'll catch a couple,but like to savor every fish,and the Point ain't the way.. Catchem out of a hole ya found yourself,now that's feesh'n... 



> ...And the more we are educated, the better...



Yeap....


----------



## tyson (Jan 16, 2009)

So what is this special bait?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Bumble Bee chunk white albacore packed in oil.

Make sure it's packed in oil cause drum don't like it packed in water. Also, make sure it's Bumble Bee. Other brands don't seem to work as well, IMHO.

A little hint: The albacore comes off the hook really easy. So, tie a big chunk to your hook with dental floss.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Glow in the dark mullet heads works well also, I see..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ya'll keep on throwin that trash can sashimi. ya might catch ME one day 



Jesse


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

I totally agree with not burning spots (which incidentally is done all the time on this board), but I think this is the first time I've ever heard of a bait not being disclosed! Must be a bait in short supply.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

*secret is out!*

the special bait is PIPL, stick that hook right between there eyes, and carefully remove a few feathers before you bomb that sucker out there! :beer:


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

fishingeek said:


> the special bait is PIPL, stick that hook right between there eyes, and carefully remove a few feathers before you bomb that sucker out there! :beer:


I'd like to see one on a king rig myself..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i think maybe the more people who fish, catch something nice they will get more involved with whats going on with the regulations.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

The secret bait is not going to make you cast further or turn you into a better fisherman. Fish as much as possible, get the freshest bait you can find, cast the farthest you possibly can and learn to read the water. This will help you catch more drum. There are alot of guys using the secret bait and they still are not catching squat. BTW, there were more than 4 caught wed - there was just no crowd to advertise it. We were using the secret bait and picking up a few pretty steady. A local that can cast walks out with super fresh mullet that he netted and caught 2 on 2 casts and left. Lesson learned - you are not going to catch like the big boys by just using a secret bait.


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with savfish. He's right on the money. I was on the point Wed. night and Thurs. morning. Caught a lot of drum on beat up old bait that had been in the cooler for a while. If the fish are there and you put bait in their face, they will eat it. You cant catch fish on special baits if the fish aren't there...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dang cheater bait always causing a commotion. 

gimme a mud mullet and ill find me a bite


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Just set me down*

between Ramp 27 and 30 and let me fish. I've caught more fish there than in the point area. Maybe I read the water better there then anywhere else, but that's my choice. Less crowded too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

croaker said:


> between ramp 27 and 30 and let me fish. I've caught more fish there than in the point area. Maybe i read the water better there then anywhere else, but that's my choice. Less crowded too.


+++1


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

croaker said:


> between Ramp 27 and 30 and let me fish. I've caught more fish there than in the point area. Maybe I read the water better there then anywhere else, but that's my choice. Less crowded too.


10-4 on that.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

U r correct croaker


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

HStew said:


> If'n you wanna go fishin' ' an not be wishin, get in condition, don't start bichin',don' be late' pocrastinate, find the bait, eight skate an donate...


Love This!
Sounds like someone raised on J. Geils and Magic Dick back in the 70s!
He couldn't have said it better...


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

savfish said:


> The secret bait is not going to make you cast further or turn you into a better fisherman. Fish as much as possible, get the freshest bait you can find, cast the farthest you possibly can and learn to read the water. This will help you catch more drum. There are alot of guys using the secret bait and they still are not catching squat. BTW, there were more than 4 caught wed - there was just no crowd to advertise it. We were using the secret bait and picking up a few pretty steady. A local that can cast walks out with super fresh mullet that he netted and caught 2 on 2 casts and left. Lesson learned - you are not going to catch like the big boys by just using a secret bait.



Totally agree, but still am always curious about what's causing a buzz. You're not going to see me drum fishing the point crowds anyway. One or two fish to myself >> five fish between tangles with dingbatters. 




> between Ramp 27 and 30 and let me fish. I've caught more fish there than in the point area. Maybe I read the water better there then anywhere else, but that's my choice. Less crowded too.



That. And there are other places.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Point*

I was there wed nite. There was more than four fish caught for sure. And I don't think any were caught anywhere else. Nick, Phil and myself waded out at 5:00. Phil and myself both hooked up on our first cast. There was four caught in the first 30 min. Nick caught five himself I think. Anyway I will be here in VA. for the rest of the spring and summer fishing the real secret spot with the other secret bait. By the way the flounder are biting.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> I was there wed nite. There was more than four fish caught for sure. And I don't think any were caught anywhere else. Nick, Phil and myself waded out at 5:00. Phil and myself both hooked up on our first cast. There was four caught in the first 30 min. Nick caught five himself I think. Anyway I will be here in VA. for the rest of the spring and summer fishing the real secret spot with the other secret bait. By the way the flounder are biting.


 Misspoke on the 4>>>http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=19391
Kinda hard to keep on top of numbers from there when you're in Manteo working,so my bad on that.. 

Good.. Glad to hear ya got a few,maybe it will put you in a better mood.. 

"special bait" (and of course the fact he's castin a mile) was puttin the hurts on em for George..

No one ever said it was "secret",just "special".. Also note:and of course the fact George cast a mile... Reading the beach had no play in it Thursday,as the reading had already been done Wed,folks were stacked up in it.. H*ll,I even found a spot to pull one out on the second cast.. Phil,and the rest mentioned can read a beach,they don't always have to fish the Point,and can all cast a mile.. Phil in particular,just watch him in late Sept and Oct...It's not just that,"staying power" is important as well.. If I have the time,and Tater's up for it,I'm even in the mix..

Special baits (in certian conditions at special times depending on spring summer or fall) do have their place though,have seen it first hand,both in using and having watched.. You also know this from where you fish in Va..

I wanted Tater to catch his first from the sand and lucked into one myself,thats all cool though he finally figured out how to see drum on the water,and picked out his first 4 of the spring that way.. Note the "special bait" hanging out that drum's mouth...


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Drumdum said:


>


Dang, that sucker is almost as big as Tater! I'm dying to catch biggun from a boat!!!


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

Where is the point located?


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Buxton, NC


----------



## pumpkinboy (Jul 18, 2005)

croaker said:


> between Ramp 27 and 30 and let me fish. I've caught more fish there than in the point area. Maybe I read the water better there then anywhere else, but that's my choice. Less crowded too.


Most of that area is already closed


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

fishingeek said:


> Dang, that sucker is almost as big as Tater! I'm dying to catch biggun from a boat!!!


No kiddin. What a pig. Great work Tater.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Tell Tater he is ahead of arch by 3 for the spring Pretty work.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

savfish said:


> Tell Tater he is ahead of arch by 3 for the spring Pretty work.


 Captian Arch ain't gonna be catch'n too many while playin with those cobes off piers in Fla.. I'll tellem though....


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Yeah*



pumpkinboy said:


> Most of that area is already closed


That's why I'm down to one trip per year in October. If I do come down between now and then, I'll be a planker in Rodanthe:redface::beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

croaker said:


> That's why I'm down to one trip per year in October. If I do come down between now and then, I'll be a planker in Rodanthe:redface::beer:


 Probably see you there....


----------

